# Why I like my "SMART"      (I PHONE)



## Lon (May 15, 2018)

The most important online things that I do is money management  (banking & investing, purchases & communication. I love the convenience of being able to do these things on my I Phone. I use my laptop when I want to see larger pictures of things and to communicate in different forums.

I had to get up this morning at 4 AM to be at the hospital by 5 AM for a out patient procedure to my PACE MAKER. Because my hearing is not fully back yet I did not want to over sleep not being able to hear a alarm clock. I used the ALARM on my I Phone for the first time and used the bright light feature. At 4 AM the very bright light went on flashing, illuminating the bedroom.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 16, 2018)

I also  have an iPhone. I love it when we take a road trip because we can easily find nearby restaurants, with reviews and menus. We no longer need wake-up calls in hotels. There are a great many useful features, probably more than I know about. And I confess, I like some of the games. I play Words with Friends a lot. It's like scrabble, and makes me think. I also play a mindless game or two. But best of all, my daughter always calls from her phone on her way home from work. It's an amazing gizmo!


----------



## needshave (May 16, 2018)

I like my smartphone as well. I probably use it more for searching the web than I do the laptop or desktop, because it is always there, always with me. It's like attached! I have even downloaded a remote to my iPhone for my Apple TV.


----------

